# LED and Laser projectors?



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

:innocent: Does anyone know if there is a high quality (bright) projector on the market using either LED's or Lasers yet? I have an Optoma H31 that has over 4400 hours on the bulb, and a new bulb on the shelf when this one fails. It would be great to have a projector with LED's or a Laser light source. I know there are pocket ones available, but, I am interested in one for my home theater. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Interesting question.

I know there's a big push for white LEDs at ultra high output. Right now they can only get them good on a small scale (not enough Lumens for a projector). The problem is usually the blue LEDs in an RGB setup, or that the color temp is skewed towards red and green in a single-source (i.e. projector lamp) setup.

However it is coming, and they are making big strides. The uses in flashlights (already available and getting better), projectors, car headlamps, and new display techologies would be vast. 

But I wouldn't reserve a spot on your wall for one just yet


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was thiniking that LED's weren't stout enough to projection just yet. It will be fun to see who does it first and how long the light source will last (10,000 hours+?). Dennis


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LEDs are already in use in traffic lights and street lighting, The big issue is that even for street lights they have a cluster of over 400 supper bright white LEDs and they get very hot. LED displays are already available just go to your local NHL hockey arena or Football stadium. The heat generated by these displays is astounding and they require as many as 200 120mm fans so they are noisy.
It will not be long before there is some available to the consumer but I'm thinking that cost and the fan noise will be an issue for some time.


----------

